# SAP job market in Australia



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

I came across a few threads on the SAP market in australia, But each thread is focused on a specific SAP skill. 

This thread is to consolidate all the SAP market related information at one place (References, Salary information, Skills in demand etc ). 

So please feel free to post your SAP job related queries here. 

A few findings from my end.. 

Salary information - The website below will give you a rough gauge about the salary rates in australia based on your SAP skill and experience. 

Salary Rates - Speller International

Skills in demand - Came across this recent article on 'What’s happening in the SAP market in Australia? ' -A very good insight on the current and the future SAP market in Australia. 

Industry Insights: SAP - News, trends and skills in demand. - Davidson

Well finally.. a brief background on my skills : 

I'm a SAP BW/HANA consultant with around 5 years of experience and currently working in Malaysia. 

It all started in Aug,2014 last year.. when i randomly started applying for SAP BW jobs across the globe and i received quite a few responses from Australian employers.. But, the primary criteria being - should be an Australian PR or citizen. So, i took the leap of faith and here i am .. Applying for a PR on my own. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

himanshunahata said:


> It all started in Aug,2014 last year.. when i randomly started applying for SAP BW jobs across the globe and i received quite a few responses from Australian employers.. But, the primary criteria being - should be an Australian PR or citizen. So, i took the leap of faith and here i am .. Applying for a PR on my own. :fingerscrossed:



How did you actually manage to apply jobs all over the world at once??? :juggle:


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> How did you actually manage to apply jobs all over the world at once??? :juggle:


Through Reid Hoffman's version of Facebook .. Popularly known as Linkedin nowadays 

Just a few clicks and your application is on its way


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

himanshunahata said:


> Through Reid Hoffman's version of Facebook .. Popularly known as Linkedin nowadays
> 
> Just a few clicks and your application is on its way



Good luck..

i am also applying for 190(NSW), got invitation.

I am SAP CRM Certified consultant (Techno Functional). Hope we get what we want.


----------



## Wed (Aug 8, 2016)

hi guys ,

How the AU job market for BW/HANA consultants ? And how about BPC?


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

R.P.G said:


> Good luck..
> 
> i am also applying for 190(NSW), got invitation.
> 
> I am SAP CRM Certified consultant (Techno Functional). Hope we get what we want.


Hello R.P.G,

I am an SAP CRM Functional Consultant, as i see that you too being an SAP CRM Consultant, could you help me with correct Code under which i would be categorised? 

My Education: B.C.A + M.B.A - Will ACS consider B.C.A degree? 

Thanks


----------

